# Aplina Quartz Movements



## 1_klean_Watch

Hello,

I have been looking at Jomashop and their selection of Alpina watches. I have fallen in love with the Startimer Pilot Military w/a green band and the white and black dial. I just want to know more about the quartz movement in this watch. I know you cannot compare them to their automatic models, but is this watch worth the $$$


----------



## Clocked

From what I've researched, all their automatic movements are made in-house. I would imagine the same for their quartz movements. Perhaps somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.

This is a gorgeous watch. Love the white chrono dials. I've been drooling over the all black face version with steel bracelet for a couple weeks now. Can't beat Jomashop pricing, just sucks you don't get the manufacturer warranty.


----------



## 1_klean_Watch

I know, but at least being a quartz watch there is a less likelihood of having an issue with watch.


----------



## Streetboss

I picked up a big date Seastrong diver with a Quartz Alpina movement. I did a lot of research and expected to find that they were modifying other makers movements but everything I found seemed to indicate that they design and build their own movements.

As to the question of whether or not they are worth the money, I really enjoy my Seastrong and think it was worth every dime I paid for it. I have a mix of Quartz and automatic movement watches and think there is room in any watchbox for both. Good luck with your decision.
Kevin


----------



## Topspin917

Clocked said:


> *From what I've researched, all their automatic movements are made in-house. I would imagine the same for their quartz movements.* Perhaps somebody more knowledgeable will chime in.


If you check the Alpina website, they currently have 5 mechanical in-house manufacture movements. The rest of their mechanical movements are based on existing movements (Sellita, etc.) but have in-house modifications so that they're branded by Alpina e.g., AL-525.

World Watch Review did a write-up on the Seastrong Diver 300 Chrono Big Date which has the same AL-372 quartz movement as the Startimer Pilot Military. Based on the specs and capabilities, they surmised it was an in-house modified Ronda 5040.B movement. Nothing to sneeze at because the Ronda is a proven and reliable movement.

I think the fact that Alpina has developed in-house movements and is doing in-house modifications to the other movements they use is a very positive sign for the direction the company is moving. They're taking a much more "hands on" approach than the manufacturers who drop a third party movement into their watches and send them out the door. I own a Startimer Pilot Manufacture with the in-house AL-710 movement and it's a fantastic watch with great looks and excellent accuracy. IMO, the brand is a very good value.


----------



## Bender.Folder

Ask Jeep99dad, hes fond of this panda alpina flieger. .


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

I think they're worth the money. Only marginally more than my Traser flieger quartz (which I love). Alpina has some really attractive offerings right now, I like the olive-green dial version myself.

And, personally, *I prefer quartz chronos.* Less to go wrong with the complications. I know, a group of angry villagers with torches and pitchforks will be along soon to clamp me in the wicker man.


----------



## Ferdinance

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think they're worth the money. Only marginally more than my Traser flieger quartz (which I love). Alpina has some really attractive offerings right now, I like the olive-green dial version myself.
> 
> And, personally, *I prefer quartz chronos.* Less to go wrong with the complications. I know, a group of angry villagers with torches and pitchforks will be along soon to clamp me in the wicker man.


Hey man, I'll stand by your side on this one.


----------



## fastfras

1_klean_Watch said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been looking at Jomashop and their selection of Alpina watches. I have fallen in love with the Startimer Pilot Military w/a green band and the white and black dial. I just want to know more about the quartz movement in this watch. I know you cannot compare them to their automatic models, but is this watch worth the $$$
> 
> View attachment 7426450


I purchased this here on the forum preowned, it's a Ronda movement like the movement in the chrono. The advantage of course is reliability over a similar looking mechanical. Anyway, the watch runs like you'd expect from a Swiss quartz - flawlessly.

The purchase price paid for the above preowned watch was less than 22% of the original list price in like new condition. My suggestion is to look for a used one or be sure you're going to keep the watch due to the poor resale value.

mis pesos dos,

frasito


----------



## fastfras

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think they're worth the money. Only marginally more than my Traser flieger quartz (which I love). Alpina has some really attractive offerings right now, I like the olive-green dial version myself.
> 
> And, personally, *I prefer quartz chronos.* Less to go wrong with the complications. I know, a group of angry villagers with torches and pitchforks will be along soon to clamp me in the wicker man.


You should be okay with those comments here in affordable land, dare you to say that in the Public forum (those guys are scary). ;-)

BTW, I agree with your statement, quartz are a better alternative, mechanicals are just cooler.


----------



## Clocked

Glad to learn they modify a Swiss Ronda movement into their own in-house version. I'm really looking forward to picking this up. Just listed a bunch of my watches on the private sales corner in order to fund the Joma tab. Wish me luck!


----------



## fastfras

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I think they're worth the money. Only marginally more than my Traser flieger quartz (which I love). Alpina has some really attractive offerings right now, I like the olive-green dial version myself.
> 
> And, personally, *I prefer quartz chronos.* Less to go wrong with the complications. I know, a group of angry villagers with torches and pitchforks will be along soon to clamp me in the wicker man.


It took us a week to find you LBS, consider yourself on official notice.

signed,

angry villager ;-)


----------



## Watchman Dan

Late response, but here is my feedback for interested parties... In addition to the quartz chronometer, I also own an automatic Startimer 3-hander (Sellita SW-200) and both have performed with no issues, so I am able to recommend them highly. I found these Pilot watches to be the nicest in their price range, with excellent Swiss build quality and styling that is more authentic than most peers. Alpina is a solid brand, and is a great value often found at discount. It along with sister brand Frederique Constant is owned by Citizen, but maintains completely separate facilities and is Swiss Made. FC is mostly dress models, While Alpina is sports. They are one of the few if not the only affordable brands actually assembled in Geneva, along with their manufacture movements. They are within walking distance of Patek Phillipe, Vacheron Constantin, Rolex and Piaget! However, I am not sure if their quartz watches are also assembled there. (Baume Mercier and Raymond Weil only have offices in Geneva.) Rather than using Japanese movements, the chronographs use a Swiss Ronda 5040.D (small date) or 5050.B (Large Date), which is a high quality quartz 13-Jewel Swiss made, metal movement that is serviceable. It is comparable to the premium ETA 251 Chrono movement. This is a big step up from the lower end Jewelless, plastic, disposable movements like the Ronda X or Z series or ETA G10, that are found in many low-end Chronos. I've had issues in the past with sub-dials going out with those. I think those looking for a nice Pilots watch will be very pleased with Alpina!


----------



## Robotaz

There is an ETA Precidrive/Powerdrive movement with the 1/10 seconds register, and with that register located in the correct place that matches these watches. I’d pick the ETA over the Ronda if I had to bet.


----------

